# Missing entire contents of Develop Module



## marcypenner (Jan 4, 2016)

Everything shows up as being checked off (Windows > Panels) but there's nothing in my Develop Module other than Histogram.  The checked off items just aren't there.  I have even more checked off on this Macbook than on my copy of Lightroom on my iMac... but they're just not showing up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 4, 2016)

Marcy,

Welcome to the forum.

A couple of things might work.

Try ctrl-clicking on the empty space underneath the histogram and choosing 'Show All' from the context menu that appears.

If that doesn't work, you could try resetting the Preferences file: 
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...etting-the-lightroom-preferences-file-updated


----------

